# South Carolina Rescue?



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

I need to give up my 2 year old male Shepherd and i'm looking for any contact info for a South Carolina rescue? I've looked at Noble Shepherd Rescue but cannot find any contact info what-so-ever on their site. We're being relocated by the Department of Defense back north and base housing does not allow German Shepherds. I do not want to list him to Craigslist or take him to the ASPCA.

He is not neutered as I cannot afford to have it done. He is AKC registered. He will be 2 on July 30th and is still very much a puppy. He is housetrained 100% as well as crate trained. He knows how to sit, lay down, shake and roll over. He walks well on a leash but he does pull. He will bark, growl and lunge at other dogs when on a leash but is excellent with them when he's off the leash (dog park). He is not good with cats as he will chase them. I have two toddlers and he is excellent with them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Do you have pictures of the dog? I would strongly suggest you get him neutered and then ask for that amount of money as a rehoming fee. 

Have you considered living off base so you can keep your dog?

You probably know this, but most rescues are very full - see another thread on this board. Perhaps you could check into options that would allow you to keep him. He sounds like a lovely dog.

dd


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ddDo you have pictures of the dog? I would strongly suggest you get him neutered and then ask for that amount of money as a rehoming fee.
> 
> Have you considered living off base so you can keep your dog?
> 
> ...


We cannot afford to live off base in MD due to the cost of living. We lost our house here and are renting until the move. I cannot afford to have him neutered or I would. I realize alot of rescues are full, I just don't want to have to give him the the ASPCA.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Great looking boy. What's his name?

dd


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

His name is Gunnar or Gun for short. I call him gunny rabbit...lol. He's a very sweet boy and I would take him with us if we could but at this point we're struggling just to put food on the table.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's GORGEOUS!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I can email the director of Noble who is a formum member to contact you. Also, I work with rescue here in Columbia. One particular one that I have done some volunteer work for, the director of that group really likes german shepherds and just this past weekend lost her heart gsd.

Let me know if you want me to PM you.


----------



## Siresmom (May 18, 2007)

gdog1985 - I don't know where in SC you are located, but the Animal Mission of the Midlands is offering free Spay/Neuter for the City of Columbia or Richland County residents until 7/31/08. http://www.animalmission.org/

Just a thought. 

By the way, Gunnar is beautiful!!!

Siresmom

Sire: 2 1/2 year old GSD
Venus: 3 year old GSD


----------



## lsoilm1936 (Dec 28, 2003)

gd1985 I pm'd you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Just wanted to add, have you contacted the breeder that you got him from? Some with take back their dogs or at least help you rehome him. 
Also there may be low cost spay/neuter clinics that would neuter him at little or no charge.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Vouchers for the free spray/neuter were send out in residents' water bills. I have one that is not being used. Wonder if there is someway we can make you a Richland County resident for the purpose of neutering Gunner. Just a thought??


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

I'm in the lowcountry of SC so i'm about 2 1/2 hours from Columbia. I cannot afford the gas to drive to Richland County and back (5 hours total). It would cost me more in gas than to go to my local vet and have it done


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomJust wanted to add, have you contacted the breeder that you got him from? Some with take back their dogs or at least help you rehome him.
> Also there may be low cost spay/neuter clinics that would neuter him at little or no charge.


Yes, she's located on the Pennsylvania/New York line which would be a 17 hour drive each way for me. I've asked if she could take him back and she does not have the space at this time.


----------



## gdog1985 (May 6, 2008)

Thnk you for everyone's help, Gunnar is going to a new home on Wednesday


----------

